# 2.8X surge vanishes



## DB2448 (Jun 30, 2015)

Anyone else have this problem? Where the surge vanishes right after signing in to the Uber app? Sat around for about ten minutes in the 2.8X surge and no rides. Then it vanishes.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

DB2448 said:


> Anyone else have this problem? Where the surge vanishes right after signing in to the Uber app? Sat around for about ten minutes in the 2.8X surge and no rides. Then it vanishes.


Check the client app, you may find that the surge has not vanished, this is happening to me a lot here in the LA and OC uber markets..

i will see a surge on the client app, but no surge on the driver app.


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> Check the client app, you may find that the surge has not vanished, this is happening to me a lot here in the LA and OC uber markets..
> 
> i will see a surge on the client app, but no surge on the driver app.


. It's like where's Waldo?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Saw that last week, Red on my side, nothing on the riders. And like magic, Ping.


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

What u see is after the fact or it has already occurred. I noticed it when I am in a certain zone and the rider cancels. A few minutes later I see yellow, which was actually my riders request. Plus It's all about math. One car equals 2.8. Two cars is 2.0. Three 1.5. four avail no surge. One driver logs on close to demand and you missed it. Plus surge is also not in real time. It was there 10 mins ago now it's not. Don't chase it just predict it from past results. You have to be very close to the actually uber riders not just nearby. It's frustrating to all of us.


----------



## DB2448 (Jun 30, 2015)

uberparadise said:


> What u see is after the fact or it has already occurred. I noticed it when I am in a certain zone and the rider cancels. A few minutes later I see yellow, which was actually my riders request. Plus It's all about math. One car equals 2.8. Two cars is 2.0. Three 1.5. four avail no surge. One driver logs on close to demand and you missed it. Plus surge is also not in real time. It was there 10 mins ago now it's not. Don't chase it just predict it from past results. You have to be very close to the actually uber riders not just nearby. It's frustrating to all of us.


I was actually at home when I saw it, and that's what made me clock in for the day. Also got another fake rider request by someone named Bapp should have known it was fake by the name.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

The surge is a knife that cuts both directions. Bad for pax, worse for drivers. Surges are manufactured, designed to herd drivers to areas when the heat maps don't. Worse than that, you're more likely to get a lowered rating after the pax sees what they were charged.


----------



## Kevin Loughin (Aug 10, 2015)

One morning last week, I headed to an area that often turns yellow in the mornings. Parked right in the middle of it and sat. I checked the rider app and I was the only car in that area that morning. After 20 minutes of sitting, it turned yellow. After 5 more minutes, I checked the rider app again and I was still the only car there. 10 more minutes and it turned dark yellow. Another 10, back to light yellow, and 5 later, cleared.

I sat there, the only car the entire time, and had no pings at all. After another hour, I headed home.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

This issue has been around for months.


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

Chasing a surge is like chasing sasquatch. It doesn't work. But sometimes you'll find yourself in one on accident and it can be a magnificent beast.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Or you can sit in one for hours without a single ping.


----------

